# ملابس صيف 2010 للبنات



## جاكلين عريان (24 مارس 2010)

[


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووين يا جاكلين 

ميرسى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Mason (24 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمر *
*حلوييييين أوى *
*ربنا يعوضك يا عسل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2010)

جمااااااااال خالص

والالوان تحفه يجننوا يا عسوله

تسلم ايدك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

واووووووووو حلوين اوووووووى يا قمراية
ميرسـى كتير


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*ملابس جميــــــــــــــــله

شكرا

سلام الرب يســــوع
*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (24 مارس 2010)

*حلوين كتتير*
*ثانكيو*​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2010)

الاطقم دي بالموبايلات بالساعات بالحاجات الغريبة دي كلها

ده في حاجة كدا حقيقي .. ؟

لبس البنات غررررررررررريب ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا جاكلين عالمجموعة الجميلة دي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2010)

*شكلهم لذيذ
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

